# Dana 44 axle ratio ( 43 teeth on ring gear )



## Tim Keith (Dec 22, 2002)

What axle ratio is a Dana 44 with 43 teeth on the ring gear?

'78 GMC 1/2 ton, Dana 44-8F


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

tim keith, 
you also need to know how many teeth are on the pinion gear to find out.


----------



## Tim Keith (Dec 22, 2002)

The pinion has 14 teeth. 43 / 14 = 3.07 ratio

Are there any good web references on rebuilding a Dana 44 ? T


----------

